# VERY IMPORTANT! If you keep your mini(s) in your backyard...please read!!!



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 9, 2006)

I heard there are lots of people in California and maybe other states that are able to keep miniature horses right in their backyard, in the city!

I am making a presentation about cities that allow miniature horses in their vicinity...please let me know what city and state you are located in, and if you know, how long the city has allowed miniature horses in the city, also if anyone has any PHOTO's of when you brought your mini into an elderly home, school, or anything that shows how a miniature horse can be included in a community for beneficial reasons such as a guide horse for the blind....

I would really appreciate the help!!!

If you would like to e-mail me privately please do - my inbox on here is getting full so PLEASE e-mail me instead of sending a pm! [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## horsehug (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Steffanie,

Our town, Evanston, WY adopted a new ordinance allowing A size minature horses with certain stipulations back in 1995. The owners have to get a yearly conditional use permit and have at least 5000 sq feet, (an eight of an acre) fenced area devoted to the horse. And there are other conditions about cleanup, distance from other buildings etc.

Susan O.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 9, 2006)

Susan,

Thank you very much! Do you have a city alderman, or someone I can contact to get further information? I can understand only allowing A division horses in a city and with so much space...is there a limit as to how many mini's a city person can own?


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 9, 2006)

I am located in a city and have miniatures, but the entire area is zoned for horses. Are you referring to areas/cities that allow miniature horses in areas that are not zoned for horses?

Liz R.


----------



## horsehug (Sep 9, 2006)

Steffanie,

I sent you an email for the person who was very much involved back then and is still in our city govt.

As far as I know there is no limit so long as you meet the requirements.

Susan O.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 9, 2006)

Susan,

Thank you very much!!!

Liz - yes, I am talking about if you live in a city that otherwise is not zoned for anything other than cats, dogs, birds and small critters.

The topic is coming up in my small city! There were pot bellied pigs allowed a few years ago, and now the topic of allowing 1 or 2 miniature horses in a large backyard area in the city is coming up, and you bet i'm there 100%! Obviously only for the right reasons though...I think it is a great idea to have a yard size requirement like Susans city, an eighth of an acre...I personally am on a double deep, by double wide lot and could comfortable accomodate 2 SMALL miniature horses. I wouldn't want to see anyone with large B size or shetland sized horses in a backyard so I am also happy to hear and voice an opinion on only allowing A sized miniatures in the city, IF it happens to pass...

How exciting!!!


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2006)

Austin, Texas, is fairly lenient in their rules governing miniatures. Here is from the statute:

Â§ 3-2-4 KEEPING OTHER LIVESTOCK.

(A) All horses, mules, jacks, jennets, cattle, hogs, sheep or goats or similar animals, shall be kept in a stable, shed, pen or other enclosure meeting the requirements of Â§ 3-1-1. For all such animals, other than miniature breeds of livestock, such stable, shed, pen or other enclosure shall be at least 100 feet from every adjoining lot in any residential district, as such district may have been duly designated and defined under this Code of Ordinances. Every such stable, shed, pen or other enclosure, wherever located within the city for the keeping of such animals, other than miniature breeds of livestock, shall be at least 50 feet from every building or structure used for sleeping, dining and living.

(B) Miniature livestock are horses, mules, jacks, jennets, cattle, hogs, pigs, sheep, goats or similar animals meeting the published breed definition for registration by a recognized association for breeding such miniature animals, and weighing less than 200 pounds and standing no taller than 36 inches at the shoulder or withers. When one or two female or neutered male miniature livestock are kept, the stable, shed, pen, or other enclosure in which they are kept shall be located at least 20 feet from every building or structure used for sleeping, dining or living, other than structures owned or occupied by the keeper of the livestock. When more than two but less than six female or neutered male miniature livestock are kept, the stable, shed, pen or other enclosure in which they are kept shall be located at least 50 feet from every building or structure used for sleeping, dining or living. When six or more female or neutered male miniature livestock are kept, the stable, shed, pen or other enclosure in which they are kept shall be located at least 100 feet from every building or structure used for sleeping, dining or living. When any number of unneutered male miniature livestock are kept, the stable, shed, pen or other enclosure in which they are kept shall be located at least 100 feet from every building or structure used for sleeping, dining or living.

('81 Code, Â§ 3-2-9) (Ord. 910321-E)


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 9, 2006)

Tony,

Thank you very much for your thorough answer! That is neat that Austin allows all types of miniature livestock, maybe that will be what passes here...the question has come up about well, if miniature horses are allowed, who's to deny that miniature donkeys or goats can not? So maybe there's the answer...allow miniature livestock.

I appreciate your help!! Thank you very much! Do you know who I could contact for further information on how/when Austin, TX passed this ordinance?


----------



## horsehug (Sep 10, 2006)

Steffanie,

We found our ordinance on line. Here it is.

And if you want to look in more depth at other things mentioend in it, there is a link at the bottom  Hope this helps you!

Susan O.

24-27.1. Keeping of miniature horses. [Added by Ord. No. 94-29]

Miniature horses are permitted in agricultural zones. The keeping of miniature horses is permitted in all residential zones upon the owner obtaining a conditional use permit in compliance with the City code. In any zone, the number of animals shall be limited to one animal for each five thousand square feet of open area devoted to the animal. A. A person desiring to keep a miniature horse in a residential zone shall obtain a conditional use permit in accordance with the provisions of Article V of Chapter 24 of the Evanston City Code and shall comply with requirements set forth below: (1) The area used for the keeping of animals shall be fenced with either chain link, field fence, new lumber post and rail or other type as approved by the planning and zoning commission, not exceeding six feet in height.

(2) The permittee shall reside on or adjacent to the property on which the animals shall be kept.

(3) The animal shall be registered as a Class A miniature horse.

B. All persons keeping a miniature horse within the corporate City limits shall comply with the requirements set forth below: (1) Remove animal waste as required by Chapter 5 of the Evanston City Code and maintain the property in a way which will not cause a nuisance in violation of Chapter 14 of the Evanston City Code.

(2) Obtain a miniature horse permit, renewable July 1st of each year, and therein designate the number, and the location of the miniature horses. The permit fee shall be set by the governing body in the annual budget resolution.

C. When determining the number of animals, a female animal and newborn shall be considered one animal until such time as the newborn is weaned or six months, whichever comes first. After this period, the pair shall be considered two animals.

D. Any person violating this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by a fine or imprisonment as set forth in section 1-5.

http://www.e-codes.generalcode.com/codeboo...2Ehtm&cn=980&n=[1]


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 10, 2006)

Susan,

thank you very much, that helps a lot!!!! I appreciate your time and effort!!!

I am hoping to find a few more cities/states to add to the list!


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone else live in a "city" that changed it's ordinance to allow miniature horses??


----------



## spazkat (Sep 11, 2006)

horsehug said:


> (3) The animal shall be registered as a Class A miniature horse.


What are they referring to as a "class A" miniature? Are they referring AMHA registered animals only, or is this classification something specific just for your city?


----------



## horsehug (Sep 11, 2006)

Spazkat,

Back in 1995 when I went with my friend to get our ordinance changed to allow her to have minis in the city limits, they were referring to 34" and under when they said Class A.

Susan O.


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 11, 2006)

Well if this HR 503 thingy goes through they are talking about horses as being Pets not livestock. And IN Wisc. there is a move on considering horses as "companion" animals. This then will change all sorts of city codes and such for keeping horses in your back yards. Because that is what HR 503 wants a person to do is this::

This bill was passed by the "ANIMAL RIGHTS" groups from around America. They have money and are using it. We need to get involved and be heard that we do not want this bill. The Senators need to hear from us what we really want. Groups like PETA and others not as extreme will have you doing nothing except looking at your horses. There are things that can be done to make slaughter more acceptable, but if they outlaw it I want the address of every person who is in favor of it so that I can tell people where to get rid of their horses. If you are against humane slaughter of horses for any use, you obviously want all of these horses in your backyard.

Come on people lets not sit around and gripe to each other about this. Get on the emails and phones and start stirring it up right now.

talk about controlling the horse population....and owners....why dont they take are first amendment rights away from us tooo....oh ya i think they are slowly doing that as well....we cant even say the pledge of allegience in school because it isnt politically right...and IN GOD WE TRUST is going right out the frigging door....what the heck soon we wont be able to leave our own homes with out a law governing us...sorry this is all ticking me off so bad....just venting..We don't even have equal rights to all the other people comming into this country....they have more rights then us...geesh as my dad said many years ago,"what is this country comming to?"

It says in my opinion...you cant take your horse your horse to a show, haul it to your neighbors for a ride, go to the vets, have a lame horse on your property, go to a sale to sell your horse, or just be involved with moving a horse from point A to point B. You can't take a horse to the slaughter houses or any where. The farms where your horse is kept is vulnerable to anyone who suspects a lame horse and if at a show if your horse is sore they can confiscate it right then and there...in anouther words we will all have pretty lawn ornaments and that is it...that is how i read it..so does this mean we can't even have a rendering plant pick up a dead horse if we have no place to bury it???? I don't know but I think the idiots out there don't understand that there is at least 100,000 or more horses a year...yes a year that go through a slaughter house...yes it is a evil things but a necessary evil...dammed if ya do and dammed if ya dont situation..because we as americans don't see horse meat as a way of life other countries do. Is is all that horrible that others eat horse meat..we have become a country that adorns horses as the premere beast...not that it is a bad thing...I love my horses...but what in the heck or how in the heck are we going to pay for all of the necessary care for the horses if they shut down the plants...do you have extra tax dollars to throw towards the care and maintenence of all these hundreds of thousands of horses a year....and compounding each and every years...can you see the cost in all of this....again it is a dammed if ya do and dammed if ya dont situation

So if you thought USDA's,,, NAIS program is bad, just wait till this one is passed.~!


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 12, 2006)

shminifancier - I am no sure what exactly set you off on your topic, but it's totally unrelated to what this thread is about...if you want to start a topic about horse slaughter, please do it in another thread, I want this one only to be replies about city ordinances allowing miniature horses...please?

I did happen to find 2 more cities in Ohio that changed their ordinance to allow miniature horses OF THE A DIVISION (yes that does mean 34" or under...and rightly so, to be similar to a dog in size), but now I need to find the written ordinance to show to my cities aldermen! Cleveland and Brecksville, can anyone help out?

I know there must be more cities out there that changed their ordinances...California? Florida??? any help would be great!


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Sep 12, 2006)

I have to say I find it very annoying that all these cities state specifically class A... my boy is smaller than some dogs (and some class a's as far as girth!) but is class B, and therefore wouldn't be allowed. Just a pet peeve...




:


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 12, 2006)

MiniHoofBeats said:


> one only to be replies about city ordinances allowing miniature horses...please?


Hmmm guess you didn't understand what I wrote. If this 503 passes Horses maybe considered Pets~! And Yes, as Pets, that will have Big implications with keeping horses in city limits. That is why I mentioned it. And the ONLY reason I did as a matter of fact.

And WI. trying to horses classified as Companion Animals will also have a bearing on if a person maybe able to keep a horse in the city. See?


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm still confused lol...are you saying if 503 passes, that cities COULD or COULD NOT then have mini's kept in backyards? And I do mean with LOTS of room, not a tiny dingy backyard...

Nathan - they do say Division A which means 34"...I am guessing your horse is 34" or over that it is class B otherwise it would have been class/division A.

I do see room conflict with some backyards, that is why I say I am for staying 34" or under...actually I would say to stay 30" or under but i'm sure that would bring up a lot of dust lol I don't want to be the one responsible for that! =)


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Sep 13, 2006)

I can't imagine the bill being passed in a way that reclassified horses are companions, the arguements for keeping them livestock FAR outweighs the benifits of stopping slaughter. All of KY would be up in arms (and is, since they support the NAIS initiative) against the bill instead of supporting it heavily.

I said my boy is a Class B



But I could easily imagine him living quite happily on a half acre plot (as long as he had a buddy). I'm just sayin that he's still classified a mini, but excluded from these ordinances. I'm just complaining, I won't be living in an area where horses aren't allowed


----------



## DanaHR (Oct 2, 2007)

I need help !!! [/size] My county ordinance classifies miniature horses the same as large horses and ponies. I live in a subdivision and have 3/4 acres of land in Greenville County, SC It is all fenced in with lovely grass. The ordinance allows for "livestock", but requires 50 feet of space between the property lines and the space used for the horse to roam or be housed. I measured the yard and found that only leaves 2 feet of space for the horse. That didn't make much sense, so I called the county back and they said that there are no special provisions for miniature horses. I don't know who to go to about this. We have larger horses that are kept on our brothers farm, but my miniature (Pasha) is so close to me and I want to be with her everyday. She has truly changed our lives and adds so much happiness. Any advise?

DHR


----------



## runamuk (Oct 2, 2007)

Not mini horses (yet) but the city of Seattle just reclassified pygmy goats they reclassified potbelly pigs quite a while back

http://tinyurl.com/325ro4


----------



## susanne (Oct 2, 2007)

Portland, Oregon, allows livestock of any sort or size within the city limits by permit, providing they are kept 50 feet from any house or business. You must also notify all neighbors of your intentions to keep livestock, but you do not need their signature or their approval...they need to protest on their own if they object.

However, the city does not consider miniature horses to be livestock. When I brought in my paperwork for my permit, having traipsed throughout our densely populated neighborhood telling everyone, the Director of Vector Control laughed at me, saying "You don't need all of this for minis!"

Our city parks also allow horses, so we walked our guys in a nearby city park, visiting with kids, dogs, hikers and bicyclists.

Our back yard opened out onto an alley, and it became a regular route for many who came to know Mingus and Thelonius. One day I was out back with them when a large group came by. They told me that they considered our horses to be an asset to the community...something they never said of Keith and me!

I'll do a search for the City of Portland code...it is online, but I've lost the bookmark.


----------



## Gena (Oct 2, 2007)

About 6 years ago we did get the ordiance changed in our county. At the time "a horse was a horse" and it didn't matter what size. It took a lot of work and perserverence but we did finally get a meeting with the County board. We presented a lot of information about the miniatures. After our presentation they all agreed it needed to be changed. I think your looking into what other areas are doing is great information to present to your board. I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh wow this is from a year ago already...september 2006! I thought I was in trouble or something when I saw it again LOL!

Everyone please note, someone NEW wrote on the very bottom of page 2 with new questions in regards to this topic!


----------



## DanaHR (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks so much for your responses. I didn't even realize that the posting was a year old. I was just excited to find others talking about the same topic. The odd thing is that my neighbors and neighborhood think it is great idea and would love to have Pasha here. The only problem is the way the ordinance is written and the size and shape of my yard don't leave allot of space for Pasha. If she were permitted to roam freely within the boundaries of our fenced in yard, she would have ample room. I sent an e-mail to our councilman today and hope to be able to get on the city council agenda. I have seen other ordinances that classify miniatures as pets rather than livestock and do not have the rigorous boundary requirements. Thanks again for the support and answers. =






DHR :aktion033:


----------



## Lewella (Oct 2, 2007)

If you do some more searches on the forum you should be able to find other discussions about zoning. I know it's been talked about many times in the past. If I remember correctly some places classify minis as .3 animal units instead of 1 like a big horse.


----------

